# What Type Of Pet(s) Do You Share Your Family With?



## Paul and Amy (Jul 8, 2007)

I was curious. I am a big dog lover. Okay, hence my signature and log-in name. I love Labs, Retrievers, Irish Setters, Collies, Westies and Scotties being my favorite (or any dog that is in the pound as I clutch my fingers around their cages refusing to leave the facility until my husband lets me bring one home). I also love bunnies and wouldn't mind owning a goat one day. I wont camp with FooFoo (bunny) because she is mean to men!









Okay, what type of pets do you own?
Do you camp with your pet?
Have you taught your pets any fun tricks?


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

We have a german shepherd that we adopted from German Shepherd Rescue when he was 18 mos old. 
He is a big gorgeous sable and comes from a long line of Schutzhund trained dogs.
We were a small happy family, just dh, Cody and I and then our son came along...

The day I walked in the door carrying our newborn son home from the hospital was the day that everything went awry. That was the day that Cody growled at me. From then on, it's been a hate/hate relationship.

He adores my dh, and our son (now 5) can pull his ears, jump on him, basically do anything he wants to, and me?? Cody will growl, lunge and has bitten me actually drawing blood. Not the kind of dog you want to take camping, because he can't be trusted. We do have a muzzle for him just in case we do decide to take him along, but mostly he is boarded when we go camping. It costs a fortune everytime we go to pick him up.

I have spoken to the rescue about possibly returning him, especially after he lunged at my dad and cause injury. We took him to an aggression specialist recommended by the rescue, but this place wants big bucks and it's a 40 mile round trip.

He sleeps in our large bathroom at night, and I don't dare go in there for fear of being bitten...not a good feeling!

I hate to say this, but I hope that he gets to go play on the rainbow bridge sometime in the near future








Isn't that awful????

I just crave a loving friendly dog that we can enjoy and take along with us on our travels









Anyway...sorry to put a damper on your thread, I just had to share as to why we don't take our dog camping


----------



## Paul and Amy (Jul 8, 2007)

No damper here, but thank you for sharing. Actually your story is interesting and sad. I don't know what I would do if I had a dog not like me (of course I never had bio-children so they are my children, just with four legs).







Have you thought about giving Cody to a single male friend or person that has a business that needs security and companionship. But then who am I to talk. At 18 months of age adoption, a lot of stuff can happen in a dogs psych. I know my black dog doesn't really enjoy hyper kids or any child looking her in the eye. Okay if they are mellow and just hanging out and petting her. She always gets upset at a babies cry which tells me when I adopted her from the humane society at 8 months, she had been in a home with children that may have not been nice to her in that short amount of time in life. Well I hope someday it will all come together for you. Thank you for sharing.











skippershe said:


> We have a german shepherd that we adopted from German Shepherd Rescue when he was 18 mos old.
> He is a big gorgeous sable and comes from a long line of Schutzhund trained dogs.
> We were a small happy family, just dh, Cody and I and then our son came along...
> 
> ...


----------



## Eagleeyes (Aug 1, 2007)

LabbyCampers said:


> I was curious. I am a big dog lover. Okay, hence my signature and log-in name. I love Labs, Retrievers, Irish Setters, Collies, Westies and Scotties being my favorite (or any dog that is in the pound as I clutch my fingers around their cages refusing to leave the facility until my husband lets me bring one home). I also love bunnies and wouldn't mind owning a goat one day. I wont camp with FooFoo (bunny) because she is mean to men!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We have a Labradoodle, named Disney. Raised him from a pup. He's a large dog (@70 lbs) and shares our bed...which is good and bad for several obvious reasons!
Anyway, he's a love. Even though Doodles aren't supposed to shed so much, he sheds like a trooper (nothing against troopers, mind you!). He is smart, but very stubborn, but so loving and gentle with our grandkids. He loves to catch frisbees, and run in the woods.
Labor Day weekend, we're camping in Maine for two weeks, and it is one of his favorite spots up in the Western Mountains, not far from Canada. If you know Maine, you may have heard of Sugarloaf USA ski area. We'll be just NW of their at Cathedral Pines Campground. It's just beautiful.

Then in mid-October, we'll take him to Wells Beach, Maine, and let him have his first run on the beach on the Atlantic Ocean. Can't wait for that!

Anyway, no other tricks except for the frisbee....but he's a great dog.

Bob


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

We have a registered male Cairn Terrier named Baggins. He was the proverbial "free" dog (free dogs really aren't free) that came to us when he was 1 year old, and we love him. He and his kin are bred for rooting out varmints, and that switch is on 100% of the time.







Anything moving within his eyesight starts his motor running!







Now that he is a middle-aged dog, he has settled down quite a bit and does very well camping with us. Incidentally, he was blonde with a dark snout when we got him, now he is completely black with slivery gray haunches and tail! Looking back at photos, you wouldn't believe he is the same dog!


----------



## sia (Jul 7, 2007)

I have a 100 pound shepard/lab/rottie/bullmastiff dog. I have heard he looks like all of those. WE don't know what he really is. He is beautiful all black with brown brindle on his legs,belly, and face. We bring him camping everytime. He is good protection for our camper and the children. He got burned on the tail the other night. He stuck it in the fire. (he is not very smart). He does many tricks. He will do anything for food I should say. I bet if you had a bacon in your hand you could teach the dog to fly. Ha Ha. He is really good to my children. My daughter really became tight with the dog when my husband left the second time. He sleeps with her in her bed at home and he tries to sleep in the camper bunk with her too. Now I have to open up the couch so they could sleep together. I would love to have a house full of them. If digger wasn't such a baby I would


----------



## ROO-ING (Jun 24, 2006)

We have a beautiful Aust Sheperd. We got him when he was 14 weeks old. This dog is truly the best dog I have ever owned. He is very gentle with the kids. Loves to play fetch and is an amazing dog. He loves to go camping. When he sees the trailer out front he goes wild. When I come home from work the dog comes running up to me with a smile on his face. The best part about Buddy is he never complains about dinner, is also happy to see me and does not cost a fortune.

Donna


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

MY FAVORITE SUBJECT! DOGS!DOGS! AND MORE DOGS!

As my screen name says, I am a Daschund lover and wanted a purebred for years. Cricket is a "half breed" (Momma was breeding Daschund and Dad was sneaky neighbor dog, a Terrier of some sort), she came to me via a neighbor who kept telling me about a Daschund that needed a home. She was not what I was expecting when I saw her but felt sorry for her in the daycare enviroment she was in and took her. I didn't want to keep her, I wanted a purebred. Long story short, I was soon in love with her and she is as important as my right arm. She has zero fear and the terrier comes out in her when she sees something move, big or small, she's gonna get it.Wolfwood described her one time as " will go into a long dark hole and drag out something bigger and snarlier than her". That's Cricket. She is my camping dog and goes insane if she the trailer being loaded.

Suzie is a 60 lb Rott-Chow mix pound save. Her time was up the next morning the day I went there. Of all the dogs in the pound, she was the only one not barking. I stayed away from her (she was watching me) because her sign said Rott-Chow mix, I was not interested. As I was leaving I glanced at her ( still watching me) and knelt by her cage. The lady, Suzette, that worked there came over and told me what a sweetie she was and insisted I take her for a walk.The rest is history and I named her after Suzette.

Cleo, a purebred Shitzu came to us via my mother-in-law when she passed away. I never liked the dog and still don't but she's loved and well taken care of. She is, however, the most annoying dog that ever lived.My daughter takes her home periodically and spoils her. I do have to say that Cleo is very much a kid dog. When my grandaughter was born, Cleo was by her side day and night. Always layed where she was, it was very sweet.Now that grandaughter is 3 , Cleo is subjected to 3 yr old antics whether it's being covered in doll blankets or having ears or tail pulled.

Charlie (the poodle in the pic) is neighbor dog that doesn't stay home. He used to until his people dad had a brain tumor last year and we fostered Charlie for several weeks. Now he bolts to our house every chance he gets, it's funny.

Over last 20 years we have had 3 dogs live to 15 so we must be doing something right!


----------



## tomlholmes (Jul 3, 2007)

We are big dog lovers too.







I don't think I have ever NOT had one in the house my ENTIRE life. They complete me in some wonderful way.

We have 2 Llewellin Setters - have a peek at Ruby and Belle [post="0"]CLICK HERE FOR PICS[/post]

And yes, we camp with them - they get the futon couch to sleep on! The only place they are not allowed is on the dinnette set (booth type) that's a







When we want to go do something that will take more than a couple of hours, we put them in a doggy daycamp for the day, and always get back in time to pick them up for the evening. My DH actually fashioned a 42in high and appox. 24ft fench that goes on top of our awning carpet so when we sit outside, the dogs can be with us and off leash. I will get a pic of that next time we are out for you all. It works great too, and the dogs are so much more happy when they have that time off leash.

As far as tricks, the only trick they know is Pointing Birds (or butterflies, bees, flies, etc.)







And tugging at my heart strings!


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Our dog Bella is a rhodesian ridgeback/boxer mix with a few other breeds thrown in there for good measure. She has many of the traits of the ridgebacks and boxers, ridgebacks were used as big game hunters in Africa so she's fearless, has excellent long distance vision, stamina and strength. Like boxers, she likes to jump and bark, it's quite a combination







. At first we thought she was just dumb because she never listened, turns out she's dominant, smart and stubborn. It's been a long and frustrating training process but at 3 she's finally starting to listen more and calm down.

She loves to ride in the truck and is a great camping dog. If it's hot and we go out during the day, she stays in the trailer in her crate, in the evening if we go out she comes with us and walks around or will sit in the car.

Mike


----------



## tonka (Feb 14, 2005)

We are a fur-kids only family, too







"Ruby", a toy Fox Terri., is the oldest at 15 yrs, though she doesn't act or look her age. She runs and jumps around the house like a monkey! Also, she bosses around the two, much bigger boys in the house. I rescued her, when she was 10 weeks old, while working at the animal hospital. The "breeder" was going to have her euthanized because she was the runt and her chest was slightly malformed. They thought she may have other problems, but didn't want to spend any money for diagnostics. I asked them to sign her over to me and I would have the tests performed. I promised them if anything was wrong I would euthanize her. But, of course she was otherwise perfect. And the rest is history.







Now she's daddy's little girl!!

"Shorty" is our Boxer. He's older, too, at 11 years, but much like Ruby, he doesn't look or act his age. You'd think he was a pup most times. I'm friends with the owner of Shorty's dad and she tricked me into helping her choose the pick of the litter. We had a boxer at the time, so she knew of my love of the breed. I saw Shorty and his litter mates at 3 days old, 2 weeks old, 4 and 5 weeks old. Then again at 6 weeks old. All the times I saw the litter, I kept my eye on this one little pup. At 8 weeks, we went to go pick him up. On the way home, she said, "Here, he's yours"!! I thought she was teasing me. But she told me I had helped her through some hard times, she wanted to repay me for my kindness and if I would take him she really wanted me to have him. Of course I wanted him!! He's been a joy and is such a goofball, he makes me laugh at least a few times a day! He's such a mama's boy!!

"Tonka" is a rescued Staffordshire Terri. I know, I'm a glutton with 2 terriers in the house.







But they get along for the most part. Tonka was found wandering down the road and a good samaritan brought him to the animal hospital. I liked him, but for David it was love







at first site. When I called David and told him about the Staffie, he wanted to come up to see him. I had no idea we'd be taking him home! We already had 3 dogs at the time and he had said he didn't want 4 dogs again. But, Tonka melted his heart. We estimated his age to be about 3, so now he's five. We call him Mr. Personality because he NEVER meets a stranger.

OK.... now onto the question of taking them camping. They are the reason we got a camper in the first place. LOL When we were looking for a camper, our first thought when we'd walk into a camper was "where do the dogs sleep?" When we saw the bunks in the Outback, that was it. Shorty and Tonka go with us everytime, but we sometimes board Ruby, or have someone house sit. She's such a home body and doesn't enjoy nature like the boys. But Shorty and Tonka LOVE to camp, especially at the beach, such as Jekyll Island, GA. They'll all be with us when we go to Moonshine Creek in the fall.

As for tricks, they are all obedience trained, sit, down, heel, etc, but I guess their trick is they can steal your heart.

Julie (mrs t)


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

I have a 95 pound German shepherd named Max and a black lab named Oreo.Max is the biggest baby I have ever seen even though he is 6years old he tries to jump in your lap and is so scared of a thunder storm. When we took him camping this past weekend he had an accident in the tt because there was a bad storm I was not a happy camper at that time.Oreo is 12 years old he is about 60 pounds. We now call him waddles because that is what he does when he walks.He has white streak down his neck and the tip of both paws .He was fine camping. This is not there first camping trip they actually like to camping. I do love my 2, 4 legged friends or what I call them
4 legged fur balls









Willie


----------



## jjmaurer (Feb 17, 2007)

I'l add my crew--1 old Australian Shepherd, 1 Pom (retired from shows and clipped down) 1 Am. Eskimo (retired Gr. Champion show dog) 2 Whippets currently being shown. All will be at the Mich. rally with us. They are seasoned travelers and good neighbors. We set up several ex-pens connected and arranged around the door of the Outback--that way I can leave the door open and they can run out to their area when they need to and enjoy the outdoors confined.We take plenty of sandwich baggies for cleanup so there are no "leavins"


----------



## mgoblue26rs (May 22, 2007)

We only have 1 dog - Pikachu (Chewy), he's a Shetland Sheepdog, he's 7 years old and for the most part is pretty good. When he was a puppy he lived up to his nickname and chewed a lot of things in the house. He camps with us everytime we go.

We also have 2 birds. An African Grey named Ziggy, he's my husbands, I hand fed him and raised him, but when I went back to work his love changed to hate. I can feed him and rescue him if he flys to the floor, but other than that I have to stay away. He's drawn blood numerous times!! My bird is a cockatiel, her name is Angel and she is living up to the name. She's about 5 months old and is beautiful, nice to everyone and makes little poops - unlike Ziggy. The both also camp with us.

Chewy sleeps where ever he likes, with the kids, the floor or if he can get away with it the couch. The birds share one of the top bunks in the room with the 2 human kids. We even took all of them with us for a week long trip to the other side of the state. Everyone did good and fun was had by all.


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

We have a Bassett Hound that my wife got.......I told her to keep driving!!!!

Max is a great dog and sometimes I really like having him around...other times he is a pain!!!

He started out small and loving but now is about 60 lbs. and as strong as an ox. He is a great dog that travels well and loves people. He will sit under the awning for hours at a campground waiting for someone to pet him. We are working on keeping him from jumping up on people and are having some success. The website that I looked at said that Bassetts are friendly, loving, and love to be around people and they were right. They also said that they are not eager to please.....and they were right again.

Gary


----------



## B&J_GAKampers (May 22, 2007)

LabbyCampers said:


> I was curious. I am a big dog lover. Okay, hence my signature and log-in name. I love Labs, Retrievers, Irish Setters, Collies, Westies and Scotties being my favorite (or any dog that is in the pound as I clutch my fingers around their cages refusing to leave the facility until my husband lets me bring one home). I also love bunnies and wouldn't mind owning a goat one day. I wont camp with FooFoo (bunny) because she is mean to men!


We're big dog lovers too. We love ALL dogs, especially the larger breeds. We have owned Rottweilers for the past 14 years. Been involved with Rottweiler Rescue for 10 years, so we have had many 'visitors' come through our home over the years as well. Our dogs have always camped with us.

We helped our last Rotti cross the bridge about a month and a half ago (cancer). Lady was a rescue we adopted when she was around 2-4 yrs old, she was a skin covered skeleton, no hair and had open weeping sores all over from mange and heartworm positive....she wandered up to a Fire Station looking for help. The Firemen bathed her, fed her and kept her until Rottie rescue could get her. We had almost 10 wonderful years with her. She never met a stranger and I don't think she had a protective bone in her body. She always knew when I was packing the trailer and would dance at the back waiting for 'her time' to go out to the truck. 
So, right now we are dogless...but when the time is right we will add another 4 legged member to our family. Can't imagine life without one!

Juleen


----------



## bradnbecca (Feb 12, 2007)

We now have three critters. We were down to two when we lost our Great Pyrenees last year, but I guess we are destined to always have a house full.

We have a tri-colored hound mix named Sheba that was found wandering the streets and rescued when she was small enough to fit in your hand- she now wieghs about 40 pounds or so. We also have Willow, who was my rescue mutt before Becky and I got married. She is a dachshund maybe mixed with something else because her legs are a bit longer than normal. She was obviously abused before I got her, as she has scars on her back and head, but she has come out of her shell and is fearless and loving at the same time.

A few weeks ago, our latest project wandered up. Louie is some sort of Schnauzer-Terrier mix with a bandit mask. When he showed up at the house, he had two kinds of mange, every type of intestinal parasite and worm known to man, and was heartworm positive. He had almost no hair left and scratched himself constantly to the point that he bled. He was within a few days of death without a doubt. had we taken him to a shelter, he would have been put down immediately without a doubt. Despite all his afflictions, though, he had a personality that would not allow you to turn your back on him, and Becky determined that she was going to save him. We treated his skin problems and the intestinal parasites and have gotten him fattened up and his hair has grown in to the point that you would never know he had been sick. He is a bright, loving non-stop motion machine, and demands attention all of the time. We have him built up almost to the point where the vet feels that we can treat his heartworms, and hopefully he will survive that and be done with his health problems. He, like willow, evidences some signs of human mistreatment, but seems to be very resilient, and even though he is small (9 lbs) he stands up to his bigger sisters like he weighs 90.

As far as camping with pets, my love of dogs is what got me started with RV'ing years ago. The entire reason for the purchase of the first TT was so that my dog(s) could go too.

Our dogs are an integral part of Becky and my camping outings. They love to go (although Louie is still getting acclimated to riding), and have their little parts of the OB staked out. I can't imagine going without them- they add very much to our lives, and I think they love camping as much as we do.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Since this thread is about travelling with dogs, do any of you use some kind of restraint harness??

We didn't until one day on the way home from picking up the girls at school, Chris had to slam on the brakes and the dog wound up in the front seat of the truck!! Right away we ordered a harness that has a lead attached to it that buckles into one of the seatbelt buckles. It also keeps her from getting into the front seat when we leave her alone in the car.

Mike


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

B&J_GAKampers said:


> I was curious. I am a big dog lover. Okay, hence my signature and log-in name. I love Labs, Retrievers, Irish Setters, Collies, Westies and Scotties being my favorite (or any dog that is in the pound as I clutch my fingers around their cages refusing to leave the facility until my husband lets me bring one home). I also love bunnies and wouldn't mind owning a goat one day. I wont camp with FooFoo (bunny) because she is mean to men!


We're big dog lovers too. We love ALL dogs, especially the larger breeds. We have owned Rottweilers for the past 14 years. Been involved with Rottweiler Rescue for 10 years, so we have had many 'visitors' come through our home over the years as well. Our dogs have always camped with us.

We helped our last Rotti cross the bridge about a month and a half ago (cancer). Lady was a rescue we adopted when she was around 2-4 yrs old, she was a skin covered skeleton, no hair and had open weeping sores all over from mange and heartworm positive....she wandered up to a Fire Station looking for help. The Firemen bathed her, fed her and kept her until Rottie rescue could get her. We had almost 10 wonderful years with her. She never met a stranger and I don't think she had a protective bone in her body. She always knew when I was packing the trailer and would dance at the back waiting for 'her time' to go out to the truck. 
So, right now we are dogless...but when the time is right we will add another 4 legged member to our family. Can't imagine life without one!

Juleen

[/quote]

so sorry for your loss, we all know the pain of losing a furry friend. When the time is right, a new love will wander into your life and lick your hearts again!


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

Pets require too much maintenance.

Matter of fact, why did I have a kid again?


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

What a wonderful thread!!! Thanks for starting & responding. No doubt - Outbackers are not only really cool people but have hearts of gold!!! I love reading about the 4-leggeds who have been blessed with new beginnings!

Those of you who know me - know this. Those of you who don't - well - you're about to.







We currently share Wolfwood with 3 4-leggeds - 1 14yr old Siamese cat, and 2 Shelties (10y/o Tadger and 6 y/o Seeker). 















Koshi (the cat) does what cats do and keeps watch on the house, including when his 2-leggeds and Sheltie-brothers go camping! Not only are the Shelties the most wonderful companions and life-partners, but they are also both amazing training companions and competitors - Tadger in Agility and Seeker in Obedience. They simply love their respective games and have their own Trophy-room full of brags!! Both are certified Canine Good Citizens and Therapy Dogs, as well as general, all-purpose Canine Ambassadors. You will rarely see one of us without a Sheltie at our side and, together, we teach responsible pet ownership, serve as a foster family for rescue dogs who need to learn to trust the world again, and just generally enjoy experiencing life. They are our family. (btw, there's no such thing as a "Mini-Collie" but that's what LOTS of people call Shelties) No doubt that our lives (including camping) just wouldn't be complete without them and, like many of you, they are not only the reason we got the camper - but the very measure of which model we would be getting. I guess we figured it out - they seem to approve ...


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

We have an 11 yo Golden Retriver. Not good at many tricks anymore since she is really lazy now. She can fall asleep just about anywhere and drive you to leave the room because she snores so loud. Is that a trick?


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

We have a cat and a dog. The cat seems to appreciate her weekends alone in her house when we go camping.








Our Beagle, Katie, is a bit strange for a Beagle. She doesn't bark much (this is good







), but also although she came from hunting stock, she doesn't know what to do with a rabbit. We have turned her loose in the yard with a rabbit that was snacking on our lawn. Both of them looked at each other and then went about their buisness.








She's also not a big fan of camping, but does come on weekend trips. She likes taking walks, but doesn't tolerate sitting around the campfire. When we try that she goes in the trailer and goes to bed. The good news is that she likes the Outback much better than the pop up we had before so at least the trip is tolerable for her. We still don't understand why she doesn't enjoy camping though








Anyway, she gets to stay with her grandparents(my parents) when we take long trips, which she seems to like much better.









Both 4 legged family members are well loved, and get along great with the kids which is the most important part of it


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

wolfwood said:


> What a wonderful thread!!! Thanks for starting & responding.  No doubt - Outbackers are not only really cool people but have hearts of gold!!! I love reading about the 4-leggeds who have been blessed with new beginnings!
> 
> Those of you who know me - know this. Those of you who don't - well - you're about to.
> 
> ...


I have always loved the bed pic, they are truly content


----------



## biga (Apr 17, 2006)

Mutts, Mutts, Mutts... That is what we have.

Cherry is the "Mamma Dog". We saw a sign for free Chow mix puppies at a local gas station. We went too look, and my wife chose her. (Up to this point Mrs. BigA was a cat person, and I wanted a dog.) She was a beautiful red color with short THICK hair. I think she was 12-15 weeks old. She got sick on my wife on the way home, and was pitiful the first couple weeks. We think she missed home. After a few months, we convinced her that we were OK people, and she decided that she would tolerate us. (I now know why "female dog" became a derogotory term.) We let her have one litter of puppies before we had her spayed. She had 6 puppies. We kept 3 and my Father-in-Law took 3. Over the years she has become a "daddy's girl" and she is the best dog I have ever had. She is very smart, but very stubborn. She is extremely loyal and protective, but she has a wandering spirit. She had knee surgury in May, and now thinks that she is a house dog when we are in the house. She would be a great camping dog, but she still HATES to ride in a car. In January we will have had her 9 years.

Banana, Swirl, and Little Bit are the puppies we kept, and they never grew up. It amazes us how 3 dogs who have been together thier whole lives can be so different. Banana is Blonde. Sometimes I think she is in her own world. She loves to explore (we live on a farm, and we let them out of the pen regularly and to run), but seems to be scared of everything







.

Swirl is the boy, and is the biggest baby. We never had him neutered because he gets run over by the girls as it is. He is the peacemaker of the group. He gets upset when someone else gets in trouble. He keeps the girls clean and licks their wounds when they get hurt. His favorite food is Rabbit

Little bit was the runt of the litter. She is still the shortest, but I don't think she is the lightest any more. She loves her momma (Mrs. BigA) and gives kisses like they are going out of style. She is jealous of the other dogs, and at times hates her sister. They fight over the food every night.

We could not take one of the puppies without taking all of them, because they get upset when one is missing. We could not control all of them if we took all of them camping. They think camping is sitting under the awning of the camper in the front yard. They have gotten used to Cherry being away because of her surgery, so we could take her, but as bad as she hates riding, we would be miserable.


----------



## Paul and Amy (Jul 8, 2007)

When I travel alone in the TV w/out TT I don't use a restraint. I know it is dangerous, but they are having a hard enough time going to deal with the boundary collar machine at home. I usually grab for Tybee (who is boss and my co-pilot when Paul is not around) if I am even breaking.  The other two, I put the seats up in the back so they are on the floor. I have thought about restraints and even life perservers, but Paul thinks it is rediculous (spelling). However, he laughed at me about getting stairs to our princess in the pea bed when the girls got older and couldn't get up/down anymore.







Well, he was the first at the Vets office to find out Tybee sprained her neck jumping off the bed, so he promised her all the way home in the car he was going to build her stairs. yeh, he is hooked.











camping479 said:


> Since this thread is about travelling with dogs, do any of you use some kind of restraint harness??
> 
> We didn't until one day on the way home from picking up the girls at school, Chris had to slam on the brakes and the dog wound up in the front seat of the truck!! Right away we ordered a harness that has a lead attached to it that buckles into one of the seatbelt buckles. It also keeps her from getting into the front seat when we leave her alone in the car.
> 
> Mike


----------



## Paul and Amy (Jul 8, 2007)

I hate sad stories of beloved pets dying. They become so much part of the family, loyal and committed friends. My dog lover friend at work and I talked about our "children" all the time. We both know we will need weeks off and lots of meds if anything should happen to our babies. Even our boss knows it will be a long time before we come back. My husband says I cry more over my dogs then anything else. Yep, this be true, but they are only here a short time to enjoy. I am sorry for your loss; and I do not think I could be without a dog baby.



Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> I was curious. I am a big dog lover. Okay, hence my signature and log-in name. I love Labs, Retrievers, Irish Setters, Collies, Westies and Scotties being my favorite (or any dog that is in the pound as I clutch my fingers around their cages refusing to leave the facility until my husband lets me bring one home). I also love bunnies and wouldn't mind owning a goat one day. I wont camp with FooFoo (bunny) because she is mean to men!


We're big dog lovers too. We love ALL dogs, especially the larger breeds. We have owned Rottweilers for the past 14 years. Been involved with Rottweiler Rescue for 10 years, so we have had many 'visitors' come through our home over the years as well. Our dogs have always camped with us.

We helped our last Rotti cross the bridge about a month and a half ago (cancer). Lady was a rescue we adopted when she was around 2-4 yrs old, she was a skin covered skeleton, no hair and had open weeping sores all over from mange and heartworm positive....she wandered up to a Fire Station looking for help. The Firemen bathed her, fed her and kept her until Rottie rescue could get her. We had almost 10 wonderful years with her. She never met a stranger and I don't think she had a protective bone in her body. She always knew when I was packing the trailer and would dance at the back waiting for 'her time' to go out to the truck. 
So, right now we are dogless...but when the time is right we will add another 4 legged member to our family. Can't imagine life without one!

Juleen

[/quote]

so sorry for your loss, we all know the pain of losing a furry friend. When the time is right, a new love will wander into your life and lick your hearts again!








[/quote]


----------



## Paul and Amy (Jul 8, 2007)

Having kids is to replace the money in your wallet for pictures of them. They are also there to take care of you when you are old and gray. Dogs are for companionship and won't call you stupid, crazy or an idiot when they are teenagers and don't require a car or money to go to college. Etc. Etc.



Mgonzo2u said:


> Pets require too much maintenance.
> 
> Matter of fact, why did I have a kid again?


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

Our campin' companion is a 6 year old Neapolitan Mastiff. (No, she is not pink, brown & white, she is from the Italy) She currently weighs in at around 140lbs and her idea of a good time is snoozing on the couch. Neo's are an ancient breed that has only recently (last January) been recognized by the AKC. You have seen them around - Fang from Harry Potter and the big grey dog in Pig in the City. They were originally bred to guard Caesar and fight bears.

Our current Neo is a rescue that came into my life shortly after I lost my first Neo at a very young age. While she has been difficult at times (severe separation anxiety) she is the love of my life. She (Annaliese aka Baby) is spoiled rotten, goes to day care three times a week and only eats food that we cook for her (did I mention the spoiled rotten part???)

She has three fur brothers of the Feline persuasion - They are Tux, Gauge (yes, like a water gauge) and Sprocket (my husband works in irrigation)

Thanks for sharing about all of your Fur Kids....


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

We have a cat for about 8 years now that stays at home when we camp. However, Marlee the Puggle comes with us.

Here's our dog after we both had a bit too much to drink:










Actually, here's Marlee ---


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

campmg said:


> We have a cat for about 8 years now that stays at home when we camp. However, Marlee the Puggle comes with us.
> 
> Here's our dog after we both had a bit too much to drink:
> 
> ...


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

I have a 3 year old Golden Retriever (see my avatar) who I've had since she was 6 months old. She travels well, and except for my annual roller coasting riding trip with my niece, she goes with me whenever the Outback leaves the yard. She is pretty shy around people she doesn't know, as those going to the Michigan Rally will find out this weekend. I keep working on socializing her with more people (she does great with other dogs) and she is slowly getting better about it.



> QUOTE(camping479 @ Aug 14 2007, 11:27 AM)
> Since this thread is about travelling with dogs, do any of you use some kind of restraint harness??


I have a harness and strap that clips into the seat belt buckle in the back seat - don't want my baby flying into the front seat in the event of a quick stop.


----------



## having_fun (Jun 19, 2006)

Our cat camps with us all the time. Started as a kitten and she loves it.

She doesn't care for the loud truck,,,,,, I don't get it???????


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

We have two Labs, Boone-6 (yell) & Otis-2 (blk). We bring them everywhere. We also have two cats, Chet & Gabbi, but they stay home. ....it is just better that way.







Chet is a shelter cat & Gabriella is a Chantilly-Tiffany pure bred.


----------



## tonka (Feb 14, 2005)

LabbyCampers said:


> I hate sad stories of beloved pets dying. They become so much part of the family, loyal and committed friends. My dog lover friend at work and I talked about our "children" all the time. We both know we will need weeks off and lots of meds if anything should happen to our babies. Even our boss knows it will be a long time before we come back. My husband says I cry more over my dogs then anything else. Yep, this be true, but they are only here a short time to enjoy. I am sorry for your loss; and I do not think I could be without a dog baby.


I know exactly what you mean. Having lost pets before it is heart wrenching. My DH says its almost not worth having them for having to go through the hurt after they pass. I disaggree, the joy the bring and the memories made far outweigh the heart ache. For as long as I can, I'll always have at least two dogs by my side.

On a lighter note, DH tells everyone he knows better than to ever, EVER ask me to choose between him and the dogs.







LOL
He knows what that answer would be. I tell him, "Hey, look who greets me at the door first when I get home!!"

Julie (mrs t)


----------



## FlashG (Jun 23, 2007)

Our Cocker Spaniel - Katie loves to go camping. Katie, shown here with newly adopted feral kitten. This photo was not set up for the shot. Actual cold cat and warm earred dog.

The local newspaper featured on the "Pet Page".


----------



## PhilnKat (May 16, 2007)

There are two Jack Russell terriers here at our house that own us. They cant type, so they asked me to let everyone know they enjoy camping in our 23 krs, especially chasing all the little critters around campsites, getting us humans to do things for them, like opening doors, fixing meals and snacks for them, making sure there comfortable, letting us sleep in THERE beds at night. There names are Oscar and Prissy and they invite all the other four legged friends to stop in whenever they see us out and about! Stop by and we will get the humans to give out some treats!! Woof, Woof! Oscar & Prissy


----------



## Paul and Amy (Jul 8, 2007)

PhilnKat said:


> There are two Jack Russell terriers here at our house that own us. They cant type, so they asked me to let everyone know they enjoy camping in our 23 krs, especially chasing all the little critters around campsites, getting us humans to do things for them, like opening doors, fixing meals and snacks for them, making sure there comfortable, letting us sleep in THERE beds at night. There names are Oscar and Prissy and they invite all the other four legged friends to stop in whenever they see us out and about! Stop by and we will get the humans to give out some treats!! Woof, Woof! Oscar & Prissy










I think that is great. hey, come join as at Vogel this weekend NWGA, PhilnKat if not are you going to Moonshine Campground in October for the Rally........


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

FlashG said:


> Our Cocker Spaniel - Katie loves to go camping. Katie, shown here with newly adopted feral kitten. This photo was not set up for the shot. Actual cold cat and warm earred dog.
> 
> The local newspaper featured on the "Pet Page".


this photo needs to be in pet magazine! it's great!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

We have 2 cats and a Lab....cats stay home and Lab (Zul) comes along. He has basically taken over one of the lower bunks, but he also has his bed out by the couch.


----------



## snsgraham (May 18, 2004)

We have a boxer/norweigen elkhound mix named Rocky J. We got her from our neighbor who had her mother (purebred brindle boxer) and was having her bred with a fawn boxer. Long story short, mom had other ideas about who should be the father of her babies and escaped to meet up with Oscar ( a roving elkhound in the neighborhood.) Even though we had paid a deposit on the puppy for a "boxer" we took her anyway. I saw her within an hour of ber being born and she has been my baby ever since. We had a 14 year old doberman/lab mix named Sam (short for Samantha) that we had to put down just 2 weeks after we brought Rocky home, due to cancer. Rocky was the runt of the litter, very dark brindle with white on her chest and white toes on her left front foot. She now weighs in at 78 pounds and is all muscle. She loves kids and is great with our 3 1/2 year old grandson. She is a "frizbee dog" and loves to chase and bark at the kite when we fly at the beach. She ALWAYS goes camping with us and is a great camp dog. She stays in our campsite and doesn't bark. She does go crazy whe we start loading the trailer because she know we're going camping. We have always had a dog and probably always will.

Sherry


----------



## FFwife (Oct 29, 2006)

We have a camping beast too. He has been dubbed 'dogzilla' by a fellow outbacker. He is a 3 year old St. Bernard. His actual name is Ben and he weighs in around 170. He loves to camp but doesn't exactly like other campers, but we're working on it. He is really a big baby, who doesn't realize how big he is, and would love to sit on your lap. We just have to figure out a way to get all the slobber off of the outback ceiling.
Martha


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

snsgraham said:


> We have a boxer/norweigen elkhound mix named Rocky J. We got her from our neighbor who had her mother (purebred brindle boxer) and was having her bred with a fawn boxer. Long story short, mom had other ideas about who should be the father of her babies and escaped to meet up with Oscar ( a roving elkhound in the neighborhood.) Even though we had paid a deposit on the puppy for a "boxer" we took her anyway. I saw her within an hour of ber being born and she has been my baby ever since. We had a 14 year old doberman/lab mix named Sam (short for Samantha) that we had to put down just 2 weeks after we brought Rocky home, due to cancer. Rocky was the runt of the litter, very dark brindle with white on her chest and white toes on her left front foot. She now weighs in at 78 pounds and is all muscle. She loves kids and is great with our 3 1/2 year old grandson. She is a "frizbee dog" and loves to chase and bark at the kite when we fly at the beach. She ALWAYS goes camping with us and is a great camp dog. She stays in our campsite and doesn't bark. She does go crazy whe we start loading the trailer because she know we're going camping. We have always had a dog and probably always will.
> 
> Sherry


is that the one at the Fall Rally last year? sweet doggie!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

you can see my big ferocious dog in my signature


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

Hello - we have a Jack Russell Terrier - we are Outbacknjack - get it???!!!!









He's one cool dog and when we say "want to go camping?" - Rudolph is ready to roll!

Thanks for sharing everyone!

-Hope


----------



## BeachHut (Aug 1, 2007)

We have what we thought was a rat terrier but she looks like no other rat terrier we have ever seen so we don't really know what she is. The kids love her and she loves to camp. She was very hyper and spastic as a puppy but she is somewhat calmer now that she is older. She loves the hose and can chase a stream of water for hours. She also loves to ride the boogie board in the pool









Gwen


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

BeachHut said:


> We have what we thought was a rat terrier but she looks like no other rat terrier we have ever seen so we don't really know what she is. The kids love her and she loves to camp. She was very hyper and spastic as a puppy but she is somewhat calmer now that she is older. She loves the hose and can chase a stream of water for hours. She also loves to ride the boogie board in the pool
> 
> 
> 
> ...


how about some pix?


----------



## justinsnow0 (Feb 5, 2007)

I camp with my Black Lab mix Molly and my Border Collie Jake. This week I am also camping with my rabbit Snowball because we have had this vacation planned for a while and Snowball has just recently started to go downhill fast due to cancer. She was diagnosed about 3 months ago and the vet was actually very surprised she was still alive and doing well. Until about 4 days ago, now she does not really eat and sleeps more. Took her to the vet yesterday and I had to make the decsion about what to do. I didn't want to put her to sleep just because I am going on vacation so we are taking her. The vet thinks she will be fine on Metacam and not in any real pain and as of now she doesn't seem like she's in pain. She has had a good life. Always been in a large indoor play area and she is just about 7 years old. I really hope she just goes to sleep and doesn't wake up because I don't want to have to put her to sleep. It's not like dogs. It can be very hard to find a vein so they have to do other things sometimes. Also for those that are thinking of getting a rabbit, if it's female, get her spayed. Snowball would probably have a couple good years left if I had just spayed her but 7 years ago I couldn't afford to do it.


----------



## Paul and Amy (Jul 8, 2007)

Who is bringing their pets to moonshine?


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

LabbyCampers said:


> Who is bringing their pets to moonshine?


Much as they'd like to, we don't let the boys drink. They'd just fall into the wrong crowd. Probably start hanging arond with dachsunds


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

wolfwood said:


> Who is bringing their pets to moonshine?


Much as they'd like to, we don't let the boys drink. They'd just fall into the wrong crowd. Probably start hanging arond with dachsunds








[/quote]

yeah, and they could get hurt ya know.........


----------



## BeachHut (Aug 1, 2007)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> We have what we thought was a rat terrier but she looks like no other rat terrier we have ever seen so we don't really know what she is. The kids love her and she loves to camp. She was very hyper and spastic as a puppy but she is somewhat calmer now that she is older. She loves the hose and can chase a stream of water for hours. She also loves to ride the boogie board in the pool
> 
> 
> 
> ...


how about some pix?








[/quote]

Hmmm...would that require me to actually know how to post the pictures right?!?! I'll work on that


----------



## BeachHut (Aug 1, 2007)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> We have what we thought was a rat terrier but she looks like no other rat terrier we have ever seen so we don't really know what she is. The kids love her and she loves to camp. She was very hyper and spastic as a puppy but she is somewhat calmer now that she is older. She loves the hose and can chase a stream of water for hours. She also loves to ride the boogie board in the pool
> 
> 
> 
> ...


how about some pix?
 







[/quote]
Dakota

Dakota

Thanks Doxie-Doglover for the help to post the pics









This is Dakota. She is a terrier of some sort but no one has been able to tell us what type.

Gwen


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

BeachHut,

She's a cutie!

I'll state the obvious...Jack Russell and Beagle mix maybe?

Will we be meeting Dakota at the Newport Rally??


----------



## BeachHut (Aug 1, 2007)

Yes you will meet her there







She has been a really good dog for the kids. They were scared to death of any type of dog when they were little. So we figured the best way to get over the fear was to start with a little puppy. She was six weeks when we got her and they have all grown together.

Gwen


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

BeachHut said:


> We have what we thought was a rat terrier but she looks like no other rat terrier we have ever seen so we don't really know what she is. The kids love her and she loves to camp. She was very hyper and spastic as a puppy but she is somewhat calmer now that she is older. She loves the hose and can chase a stream of water for hours. She also loves to ride the boogie board in the pool
> 
> 
> 
> ...


how about some pix?








[/quote]
Dakota

Dakota

Thanks Doxie-Doglover for the help to post the pics









This is Dakota. She is a terrier of some sort but no one has been able to tell us what type.

Gwen
[/quote]
cute! she looks like she is smiling in the first photo! Cricket wants to know if she wants to go looking for boys?


----------



## Paul and Amy (Jul 8, 2007)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Who is bringing their pets to moonshine?


Much as they'd like to, we don't let the boys drink. They'd just fall into the wrong crowd. Probably start hanging arond with dachsunds








[/quote]

yeah, and they could get hurt ya know.........








[/quote]

If you don't let them drink, do you use astronaut fluid for them that dehydrated water. My dogs would become awfully dehyrated if I didn't let them drink. My dogs hang with a dachsund already.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

]

. My dogs hang with a dachsund already.

[/quote]


----------



## jasonrebecca (Oct 30, 2007)

We have two dogs and a cat.
Cat stayes at home

Elli is a German Shorthair and is 4.5 and my wife runs agility trials with her.
Copper is about a year old, adopted from Humane Society, he is Black Lab and Great Dane mix we belive.


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

We have 2 Bichons. Dolly is the 8 yo female (spayed) no puppies ever. She is DD's dog, but really owns me. She is also the alpha of the family. She was 8 weeks old when we got her, and she made herself at home immediately. She wasn't Alpha until our poodle Ty died, but the next day she was alpha. 
Noah is our 6 yo male (neutered). We had him neutered at 6 Months and 1 day, since the vet wouldn't do it any sooner. He was already driving us crazy if tghere was aa female in heat. He is Dollys full brother, but looks nothing like her, hair straighter and he is bigger. And is NOT an alpha, Dolly's bite is worse than her bark.







Noah is officially DH dog, but is really mine too. 
The two of them are great company for each other, and for us. They can make me laugh when playing, because they look like they are tearing into each other, and race through the house or yard with a great ferocity, but it is all play. Hard to capture on film because they stop every time we grab a camera. They also like to chase any critters in the yard, and have succeeded in catching one or two.
They LOVE to camp eith us.







And get really anxious whenever we begin loading for a trip. We have never left them when camping, but they still get anxious. They do travel in doggy car seats and harnesses, and each has their own 'spot' in the truck. We figure it's safer for them and us.
We do not let anyone try to pet them, because they have nipped at people. They are EXTREMELY protective, and percieve anyone approaching as a threat.

We had two Poodles before the Bichons. tyr was the first dog for us. He was a black Toy Poodle who was given to us at 1 year by a woman who had gotten him for her daughter but got tired of him. He wasn't spayed until 7 years old (should have done it, but he was good in the house) but I got tired of his chasing ways. If there was ANY female in heat for 1/2 mile, he was there. It got ridiculous. Aftger Neutering he made a really good dog. He wanted in the worst way, to be a hunting poodle and would patrol the yard, chasing any critter that dared to enter his space. He lived for 17 years. Toward the end, he had many mini strokes, was deaf and blind, but would follow me anywhere. Camped with us right up to the end. I missed him for awhile after he was gone, but had the many memories. 
Brownie was our miniature poodle, and HATED to go outside. He was the total opposite of Ty. Total house dog. He started having siezures and other problems at 12, and started sleeping in his crate most of the time. There were tumors, and we had him put down.

We really can't get anything other than certain purebred dogs, due to the fact that I have asthma, and shedding dogs stir up the allergies, thus Poodles and Bichons. But we LOVE the ones we have, and wouldn't give them up.


----------



## munchkinmom (Sep 27, 2007)

I am pretty new to Outbackers, but saw this thread and just had to give my two cents. We have three dogs, two cats and one gecko.

Our oldest (9yo) is a chow/shepherd/retriever mix. His name is Bear and he looks every bit a bear. He is a great dog and loves people, but no in his face. So far we have not taken him camping because we want to get a few more trips under our belt before taking out. (sometimes the chow traits come out) He loves to get up on my DH's lap, but since he is about 70 pounds, it doesn't last very long. My son was his boy, until he moved out. Now he is more of a family dog. Very fluffy, but somewhat of an old coot sometimes.

Our second and biggest personality dog is Nomar. He is beagle/bassett mix. We call him our bagel. He is short, strong, and full of life. Believe it or not, he loves to chase a frisbee. He is a super dork, but we love him just the same. We will be taking him camping in the near future. He tries to get up on the bed to sleep with us, but is way to big. Very long and about 40 to 50 lbs. He is so very cute though when he puts his head on the edge of the bed and gives us those sad eyes.

Our youngest pup is my little lap dog. His name is Roo, short for Sir Roofus McPooty. We just came up with that. He is a Shih-Poo and all black. As a matter of fact, when he is laying on our leather couch, you can't even see him. He is so full of energy and loves to be on anyone's lap. He pretty much goes everywhere with me. Sometimes even comes to work with me. He has been camping with us since he is the smallest of the bunch and the breeder took him with her when she traveled. (she kept him an extra 10 days around Thanksgiving.) We keep him on a lead when he is out, and he loves it. His place is in bed with DH and I. Right in between. For a little guy, he takes up a lot of room. He loves to dance for us. All we have to do is lift up our hands and there he is dancing up a storm.

We leave our cats at home with a sitter when we camp. Sprinkles and Belle wouldn't do very well camping. The confined space would drive them crazy. Belle is an indoor cat, but has the run of the house. Sprinkles is an outside/inside cat, but I wouldn't trust him camping.

All but Roo were rescued in some form or fashion. We believe that rescued animals make the best pets. We have never been disappointed.

So that is our happy crew.


----------



## 4campers (Jun 6, 2007)

LabbyCampers said:


> I was curious. I am a big dog lover. Okay, hence my signature and log-in name. I love Labs, Retrievers, Irish Setters, Collies, Westies and Scotties being my favorite (or any dog that is in the pound as I clutch my fingers around their cages refusing to leave the facility until my husband lets me bring one home). I also love bunnies and wouldn't mind owning a goat one day. I wont camp with FooFoo (bunny) because she is mean to men!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My wife and I camp with cats, It was a cat till the cat I got from the ASPCA was found to be great with kittens. (4) it is a lot of fun with a cat and very easy to go away for the day and not worry about taking it out for a walk and did it tear up the camper. Now I just learned today my daughter has to leave her cat here at home because she is moving back on to campus and can't have animals, now that makes 2 adult cats, and 4 kittens fun fun, but they are fun to have. I was a dog lover till my daughter got her cat and had to leave it here for a little and now I am a cat person.


----------



## jodeelynn (Dec 18, 2007)

We travel all the time with our 2-8 yr old - Parson's (Jack) Russell's. They are actually a retired breeding pair. Their retirement was spent 4-wheeling in the Outer Banks! They absolutely love camping! They tend to sleep anywhere they want - Jodee Lynn normally sleeps on my stomach and Zeus sleeps at my feet. I am not sure wether it concerns them if there is room for my hubby!

Last year they were in P.A. , D.C., V.A., T.N., K.Y., O.H., camping!

Happy Tails - Rogers Russell's


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

jodeelynn said:


> We travel all the time with our 2-8 yr old - Parson's (Jack) Russell's. They are actually a retired breeding pair. Their retirement was spent 4-wheeling in the Outer Banks! They absolutely love camping! They tend to sleep anywhere they want - Jodee Lynn normally sleeps on my stomach and Zeus sleeps at my feet. I am not sure wether it concerns them if there is room for my hubby!
> 
> Last year they were in P.A. , D.C., V.A., T.N., K.Y., O.H., camping!
> 
> Happy Tails - Rogers Russell's


Seeker & Tadger say *WELCOME* to Jodee Lynn & Zeus!!

What's that, Seek? Ohhhhhh!! He wants to be sure that Rogers Russells come to a 2008 NorthEastern Outbacker's Rally, where there are almost as many 4-leggeds as 2-leggeds!!!


----------



## fourwalls (Sep 21, 2007)

We have a aussi. cross pound puppy. She would love to go. She is the most people friendly dog I have ever seen. She loves kids but She is 14 and hates to travel. Gets car sick at the site of the door opening. So she stays home with Grandma and Grandpa when we camp. The 1 inside cat and 11 outside cats stay home to watch the house and barns for us. They are great hunters. Our inside cat would love to go also but he gets car sick to. I think our DD did all the training of the pets. As she gets car sick to. I had a registered Dalmatian He was my best friend and he passed away 5 years ago. It ripped my heart out and I haven't had the heart to replace him. It still brings tears at the thought of him. He was my fierce protector he protected me from big bad remote cars and hunters in camo. My DH was not impressed with him since he was the one in camo. He and my DH had words alot. His name was captain. When my DH would scold him he would leave big piles of surprises at the door my DH Used last. I would hear a door slam and alot of ##@#!## going on. And I swore that captain would smile at me and then go lay in the corner. I still miss him. He was good at keeping DH on his toes. Much to my enjoyment. Maybe some day I will get another one. but not yet.


----------



## russlg (Jul 21, 2008)

The skinny on my dogs:

Our two dogs sleep with us, have their own couch at home (but are not limited to just that furniture) ride in my new truck (takes me hours to clean dog hair but I don't care!!) and will eventually have domain over a complete Outback. My dogs are good dogs but they are FAR from perfect. I clean up after them in public. I leash them when not at home. We have them looked at by a trusted local vet in town. Let me introduce you:

Jake, my youngest (4 years old)










is high strung, HAS to be put on a run or a leash (he loves to run) and does not come when called. He grunts and barks at other dogs and cats, is territorial. And he loves his momma!! When DW leaves the campsite to go to the restroom or whatever, he whines and barks for a little while. I am positive it annoys other people and we try to minimize this. We are not ignorant of other peoples feelings. By the same token, we are camping and people need to







up!! Dogs bark. Kids run yell and scream. Yes the owner should be responsible and try to minimize it if possible but really I accept this as who he is. I LOVE my dog. He is very hard to stay mad at because he is sooo damned cute!! He is a friendly dog, actually quite the fraidy cat.







He is terrified of the toaster. I don't know why, I just know that he hides under the bed and shivers when the toaster is on. Or, he will beg to go outside and once on his run, he goes to the farthest possible point away from said toaster.

Now Lady, our oldest (9 years old)










is nothing like Jake at all, She DOES NOT need to be on a run or leash, even though campgrounds require her to be. I find it ridiculous that some people that have dogs like my Jake, who have to be tied up, will tattle to a campground that "so and so's dog isn't leashed. These people need to mind their own business. If I cannot be around to watch Lady, I hook her. But honestly, she stays within the site, she has an instinct to immediately know what her borders are and not cross them. She will bark when a stranger crosses the border (A good thing, I believe) but thats it. Her biggest flaw, she will eat everything in sight. She is also a blanket hog. So, in my opinion, I have two great dogs. I hope that I get to camp with some of you ( I am sure I will with the few I've seen from NH here) and I hope that you will see what great dogs I have...... Even if Jake acts like a sissy when his mom leaves!!!









Russ


----------



## daslobo777 (Mar 24, 2007)

Hi,

I have always owned cats and for some unknown reason our DD became afraid of dogs. Even friends dogs. After cancer took our last cat, we decided to try a dog to rid the fear from DD. It worked! However, when we went looking, we were told of course Golden Retrievers are the greatest family dog (too big for DH, too messy for me) so they said bichon is the smaller version of a golden family dog. This bichon is a pure breed but had hernia repair as a pup so no breeding which is not what we wanted anyways. He was tiny, quiet, cute, cuddly and we took him into a play room and both of our DD's loved him. I never heard of a bichon frise so we went home and even DH said....there isn't going to be a sweeter dog than that and we better snatch him up. So we did and the oldest DD named him Bailey. Well, the vet states he is an unusually big size for this breed being tall and broad and weighing in at about 22 pounds but not fat. I thought the little cuddly fluff ball would sit on my lap as I type here but he can barely fit. I do like the bigger size, I must say, mainly because he can go on longer walks/hikes/jogs. He loves to camp and go in the car. He is very very friendly and follows me everywhere. I like that he has to be next to me where I am sitting as he sometimes is like a cat ( I miss my cats). Training the puppy was another story....hope to not go thru that again and just adopt. The things I would like to change are he will eat food like he is starving (people food) and we don't feed him people food for the most part. Can't trust leaving anything within reach. Secondly, he gets so excited for people at the door or when we come home and is jumping, barking, going nutso. I have tried and tried just would like for him to sit in a calm manner for his pets....ha ha. He does calm down once he gets to greet everyone. DH says he is part cat as he has never seen a dog groom himself so much. I love the no shedding part I must admit. When we leave the campground, he initially barks as he knows we are out there but then he just goes to sleep in the camper with no problem. We have even pulled up to no barking and startled him awake when unlocking the door. One last thing is he doesn't go outside by himself. I found this odd but DH says I spoiled him. He is not a dog to go in the back yard and hang out unless someone is there otherwise you have a barking maniac on hand. He must be with the people. I'll have to find a pic to put up as he just got a summer shave so he is low maintenance and not a fluff ball right now. Cristy


----------



## crawgator (Sep 16, 2007)

Pepper is the Queen. 'Nuf said. She is a Bassett, Akita cow dog mix whatever that means. I just know she is the best dog ever. When we start packing for anything she gets visibly nervous and when she hears the word "Let's Go" She just gets so excited and you can't get her out the door fast enough. She loves rides in the car but more so she loves rides on the golf cart. She will hear it from down the street and run like Bassets do to get there and not be left behind. Pepper is a great camper. I will admit she doesn't like being left alone but she takes a nap and all is well. She is all for the squirrels and dear, She loves for people to come and admire her and love on her. She loves our choices of food also. She has never eatten so well. I will admit the few times we couln't take her camping b/c the campground said no, I am lost without her and swear I will never stay at another one that doesn't allow dogs. Here is a pic of my baby. You can see more pics in the blog photo albums.


----------



## shaela21 (Aug 16, 2005)

We share our camping with Duncan and Shaela who are both Tibetan Spaniels. They are brother and sister, but are about 4 years apart, but from the same parents. For anyone that is not familiar with this breed, they are a highly dedicated and loyal dog. Their heritage comes from Tibet where they were used to be watch dogs, sitting on high walls around the monastery and will bark when people come near the place. They also were used to spin prayer wheels for the monks. Wonderful dogs, but they are like living with a 2 year old, every day. Some days are longer then others, but they can be a handful. Too smart for their own good, but I would not trade them for the world.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

We have 2 Black mini Schnauzers, When we decided to buy a dog I had everyone talked into a Dachshund but then a friend of my DW's bought a baby Schnauzer and showed it to my DW and DS and they then wanted one so I was out voted







Well after we got the Puppy "Jessie" my mother-in-law had to have one too so she bought a sister to Jessie just born a year to the day later. By now we have Jessie adjusted to the family and she is a great dog, loves everyone and we take her camping. Well my mother-in-law decides that the dog it to much for her to handle so we end up with that dog too "Molly". Well Molly is nothing like our Jessie she is in secure and Barks barks and barks. She is aggressive and will snap at strangers and really only like us so sense she barks so much and gets Jessie barking too we don't take them camping. Good news Molly is getting better, she now lets the neighbor pet her, and our friends from Seattle are here and she is letting them pet her and is enjoying it so she is starting to get more social. Now if I could just get that barking under control. Maybe we will be able to take them camping in the future but for now we take them to the lady we bought them from, she boards them for $7 each per day and has at least a dozen Schnauzers at any time, some hers and others she is watching, she loves her Schnauzers so we know our dogs are well taken care of. Plus she gives hair cuts.

Someday I will have my Dachshund


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

We have 3 dogs. Two Great Danes (Toby is a 2 yrs old mantle, Jake is 6 mo old harlequin) and a rescued Chihuahua, Nikki, who is now 4 years old.

Someday, after a couple hours of play and a good meal, they might sit still long enough for a picture together. Alas, no success yet.


----------



## Pakeboy2 (Aug 13, 2005)

We have a beautiful Doby/Retriever mix. Her name is Kulani and she is 7 3/4 years old!!!


----------



## n2striper (Jul 21, 2007)

I have a beautiful Chihuahua named Lady Bug. She is tan in color with some white. Her color is kind of like a deer. She weights 7lbs and is so loving. I can hold her,ask for a hug, and she will put her little head undenext to my chin/neck. I love her. We rescued her several years ago from a bad home.Why are people or how can they be so mean? She is soooo sweet. We are camping right now and she is wrapped up next to me in her blankie.


----------



## Scooter (May 9, 2005)

At present Sherry and I share our lives with 1 dog , 3 cats , 2 pot bellied pigs , 9 goats, and 6 chickens.
Of course everyday is a surprise I never know what kind of critter Sherry will rescue next. 
Last year , I ended up providing a temporary home for 2 Canada Geese who had their wings permanently pinned 
by some previous owner and then just dumped off at a pond in the middle of winter. She talked the Fish and game guys into 
capturing them in their off duty time so they wouldn't starve , freeze or become fox food . She then provided a home for them 
in our Barn with a make shift small pond (large heated tub) all winter until she could find a permanent sanctuary for them 
where they would be safe with other non flying geese for the rest of their lives.

I really love that about Sherry, she keeps my life a constant adventure.

When surfing the web Franklin loves to divide his time between Outbackers.com and Animal planet










Here's our latest addition "Mocha" 3 weeks old pygora Goat.


----------



## dunn4 (Feb 16, 2008)

We are dog lovers and have a great little dachshund-mix named "Scout". She came from a rescue group that found her at a kill shelter. She is afraid of thunderstorms and really bothers our son if a storm comes. He is a pretty comforting soul, so I think she feels safe. The vet described her mix as a cross of a dapple dachshund and catahoula (cow dog). We call her a dappa-houla. She has one blue eye and one brown eye. She is a real sweetheart and loves being around people. She really likes small children eating food since they are at her level! A great "camping dog", she loves the Outback, but doesn't want to be left inside alone. I believe she likes sunsets, walks on the beach, and a good chew bone...

I tried to copy and paste a picture from Photoshop, but can't get this to work on the narrative. Any suggestions?


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

We have 2 black mini Schnauzers Jessie and Molly They are sisters born 1 year apart to the day. Molly the oldest is easy going loves everyone Jessie is much more active larger and doesn't trust other people. Jessie is very protective and will snap at people even the neighbor kid who lives over here most of the them. But Jessie is getting better, this summer we had friends down from Seattle and Jessie warmed up to them and allowed them to pet her and play with her, this is a big step for her. We also had several BBQ's and she has settled down and was getting more social with strangers so we hope she will get more like Molly. Jessi spent her first 6 months living with my Mother-in-law, just the 2 of them so I thiks she didn't get enough exposure to lots of people at a early age and I think her aggressiveness is caused by her fear of people. Anyway we are keeping our fingers crossed that she will keep getting better with other people.

Funny how I just wanted one dog but when my mother-in-law decided the dog was to much for her and gave the dog to us. So now we have 2 dogs and I'm not to happy about that but now you could not tear them away from me. They so much become part of the family.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Fish and Guinea pigs have passed on









But we have McGraw (Beagle/Basett mix or so we are told - shelter rescue)


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Clarkey....

We have a bassett hound and out of all of your pictures....the one in front of the fireplace is the only one that looks like a bassett...the other ones he is too awake and alert!!! Ours sleeps about 20 hours a day, eats 2 hours, plays for about 1 1/2 hours, and does "other stuff" for the remaining 1/2 hour!!!

McGraw is a good looking dog!!!

Gary


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Fire44 said:


> Clarkey....
> 
> We have a bassett hound and out of all of your pictures....the one in front of the fireplace is the only one that looks like a bassett...the other ones he is too awake and alert!!! Ours sleeps about 20 hours a day, eats 2 hours, plays for about 1 1/2 hours, and does "other stuff" for the remaining 1/2 hour!!!
> 
> ...


He is a very Good Dog!! Great with our 2 year old exploring him as if he was a science project...









He has the font legs of a basset.........He loves to Sleep...and when he is Up he plays like a Beagle!!!

On behalf of McGraw...thanks for the Compliment


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Bruno is our buddy... he is 1 1/2 year old rescue dog. We are not sure exactly what his mix is, but, we think he has Lab, Mastiff, and Rhodesian ridge back in him. Bruno came to us just under a year old and was a bit of a challenge in the beginning. He has been to obedience school and has improved greatly. We think he has adapted to his new home and has become more comfortable. Bruno weighs in at a healthy 96lbs and has some strength behind him. Bruno has a great temperament and a bit on the over-friendly side.

We are happy that he has joined our family and look forward to bringing him camping!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

rdvholtwood said:


> Bruno is our buddy... he is 1 1/2 year old rescue dog. We are not sure exactly what his mix is, but, we think he has Lab, Mastiff, and Rhodesian ridge back in him. Bruno came to us just under a year old and was a bit of a challenge in the beginning. He has been to obedience school and has improved greatly. We think he has adapted to his new home and has become more comfortable. Bruno weighs in at a healthy 96lbs and has some strength behind him. Bruno has a great temperament and a bit on the over-friendly side.
> 
> We are happy that he has joined our family and look forward to bringing him camping!


It looks like your table might have a factory defect on it? Have you tried sanding it?


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Bruno is our buddy... he is 1 1/2 year old rescue dog. We are not sure exactly what his mix is, but, we think he has Lab, Mastiff, and Rhodesian ridge back in him. Bruno came to us just under a year old and was a bit of a challenge in the beginning. He has been to obedience school and has improved greatly. We think he has adapted to his new home and has become more comfortable. Bruno weighs in at a healthy 96lbs and has some strength behind him. Bruno has a great temperament and a bit on the over-friendly side.
> 
> We are happy that he has joined our family and look forward to bringing him camping!


It looks like your table might have a factory defect on it? Have you tried sanding it?









[/quote]

I think your right - hmmm - better get that fixed


----------



## ALASKA PFLOCK (Jun 24, 2007)

Our Dogs- Blaze is a 9yr old blue merle Austrailian Sheppard/ Sheltie mix. The wonder twins Jake and Jessie (brother and sister) are 2 yr old tan and white Austrailian Sheppard/ Collie/ Statfordshire Terrier mix. All three are great dogs that LOVE to go camping. If they see us go near or in the OB, they start crying and wagging their tails.


----------



## TarpinHill Jct. (Jun 30, 2008)

*Suede*

We share our life with our Donovan Pinscher, Suede. She is about 70 lbs. She was originally purchased, from the breeder as a puppy, by a professional trainer to be trained for protection service. But as it turned out, her personality was not near agressive enough. She was trained with a training collar. We don't put it on her around the property as much as we should, but she always has it on when we are camping (you never know when she might decide to take after one of those dastardly squirrels).

Many people call an electronic collar a "shock collar" but that is only the case when it is used by those who know nothing about their use. A friend of ours is a nationally known trainer [http://www.extremek-9.com/]who specializes in using a training collar and she has really enlightened us about them. When we first got Suede, we went through our friend's training program to get US properly trained. We attended quite a bunch of group sessions and I have been amazed to see the transformation in so many dogs. They went from unhappy, unruly problems to well-behaved, happy friends and companions for their owners.

She has a Companionship Title and quickly responds to the commands: sit, down, come, here, place, heel, up, fetch and "hurry up". We are very fortunate to have her and appreciate her sharing her life with us. To Suede, I am the Master, but my DW is her light and world.


----------



## AZthunderations (Aug 21, 2008)

Our male Jack Russell Terrior, Stanley, allows us to go camping with him. We just bought him a bigger trailer (SOB) with more features to make his life more pleasant.
We purchased him from a local breeder when he ran from the pen to my wife and grabbed her shoe lace. He was 6 weeks old then and now, 8 years later, he is still a puppy. He's been the greatest dog we have ever had, but he is also the biggest pain in the butt at times. Once his mind is set, he is 100% dedicated to the task....unless a bird flys by or a cricket chirps, then that's the new task. He makes us laugh every day. We were told that Jack Russell's were the comics of the dog world, and Stanley sure proves it. 
At almost 20 pounds and almost 15 inches at the shoulder, he's a big Jack Russell. He can jump up onto a 6 foot block fence and will tease birds until they swoop down to BUZZ him. He then leaps up and takes them out of the sky....stupid birds.
If you ever see 2 people being walked by a little white dog around a campground, it may be us. Just call, "Stanley" and if he drags us to you, you'll know for sure.
This is not a recommendation to get a Jack Russell. They require much attention and tend to be very possesive. Kinda like a 2 year old child on steriods. They are also the smartest dogs when properly trained, (Eddie on Fraser, Wishbone on PBS,) and very competative. You may have seen Jack Russell racing on the Animal Planet. It's hoot to watch and if involved, very addictive. 
Stanley is retired from all that, and never was properly trained, but is a heck of a pet/companion.
We love him to death and don't mind that he's a little unruly at times......he's a dog, and he takes us to camping with him. Good dog.


----------



## AZthunderations (Aug 21, 2008)

Our male Jack Russell Terrior, Stanley, allows us to go camping with him. We just bought him a bigger trailer (SOB) with more features to make his life more pleasant.
We purchased him from a local breeder when he ran from the pen to my wife and grabbed her shoe lace. He was 6 weeks old then and now, 8 years later, he is still a puppy. He's been the greatest dog we have ever had, but he is also the biggest pain in the butt at times. Once his mind is set, he is 100% dedicated to the task....unless a bird flys by or a cricket chirps, then that's the new task. He makes us laugh every day. We were told that Jack Russell's were the comics of the dog world, and Stanley sure proves it. 
At almost 20 pounds and almost 15 inches at the shoulder, he's a big Jack Russell. He can jump up onto a 6 foot block fence and will tease birds until they swoop down to BUZZ him. He then leaps up and takes them out of the sky....stupid birds.
If you ever see 2 people being walked by a little white dog around a campground, it may be us. Just call, "Stanley" and if he drags us to you, you'll know for sure.
This is not a recommendation to get a Jack Russell. They require much attention and tend to be very possesive. Kinda like a 2 year old child on steriods. They are also the smartest dogs when properly trained, (Eddie on Fraser, Wishbone on PBS,) and very competative. You may have seen Jack Russell racing on the Animal Planet. It's hoot to watch and if involved, very addictive. 
Stanley is retired from all that, and never was properly trained, but is a heck of a pet/companion.
We love him to death and don't mind that he's a little unruly at times......he's a dog, and he takes us camping with him. Good dog.










Moderator: for some reason I double posted this article. Please remove one, Thanks


----------



## daves700 (Jun 12, 2006)

We have a mini schnauzer salt and pepper in color. Growing up we have always had dogs in our life and I would not want it any other way. She just had her first litter of pups daddy in a bischon so the pups are considered "chonzers". Out of all the pups we have had Zoey has the best turn to her, loves everyone including our 4yr old, just a great dog!

PS

I have a pic but I am having trouble posting it


----------



## kev (Oct 10, 2007)

We have a Choc. Lab, but we don't bring her camping. She would chew everything up. We used to go camping w/her before the kids came into the pic. But that was when we rented cottages and kept her in a cage when we weren't there(she was a puppy). But now I couldn't do that. I would love to bring her, but the wife wouldn't like the idea.


----------

